# Mini tutorial - Text decoration



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*A mini tutorial for simple text decorating in Photoshop*
_(C) 2010 Techsupportforum.com & DonaldG_










Fig. 1 - The original photograph that I want to use as a demonstration of adding a RED text thereon.

The following image shows samples of the same text & text colour with variations to the decorating.
Text font in this mini tutorial is 'Lucinda Calligraphy' 
*In Photoshop, 'decorating' is known as 'Layer Style' or just 'Style'*










Fig. 2 - Five samples of the same text with different styles applied.

1 - plain text - no decoration/style - difficult to read when overlaying similar colours
2 - Same text as 1 but given a 2 pixel bevel - gives the impression of an embossed 3D effect
3 - Same text as 1 but given a 1 pixel white stroke - flat text but clarified by the white surround
4 - Same text as 1 but given a 2 pixel bevel and a 1 pixel white stroke - combined like this creates a little 'panache' to the effect
5 - Same as 4 but a small drop shadow added - sometime this helps to make the text stand out from the background.

*HOW TO:*









Fig. 3 - Bevel/emboss style applied. all default settings accepted except for those indicated by the arrows. It is important to reduce the bevel down to 1 or 2 pixels. If it is larger, on texts, the bevel may not be seen.









Fig. 4 - Stroke style applied. 1 pixel and colour white. If a larger pixel stroke is selected, the stroke could start to be overpowering when used with text.










Fig. 5. - A combination of Bevel and Stroke applied. The settings applied to each style are the same as in figs. 3 & 4.









Fig. 6 - The same as Fig.5 above but with a slight amount of Drop Shadow style added. This sometimes helps to lift out the text from the background.









Fig. 7 - The Layers Pallet. Showing the various styles (decorations) applied to Fig. 2 above.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Tutorial finished - Thread opened


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with Mack .. Thx Don


----------

